# Making Aquasoil last.



## Krishs Bettas (14 Apr 2010)

I am thinking of using aquasoil when i rescape my tank and I wanted it to last for a 2 years because i wont have time because of exams


----------



## sanj (14 Apr 2010)

The Malaya is promoted by ADA as the one most suitable for longer lasting setups.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Apr 2010)

Any substrate will 'last longer' in terms of supplying nutrients to the plants by also dosing a good qty. of nutrients via the water column.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Apr 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> The Malaya is promoted by ADA as the one most suitable for longer lasting setups.



in terms of holding it's form, it's the worst according to ADA 

It actually contains hardly any nitrogen and is the least packed with nutrients.

question 1

http://www.aquajournal.net/qanda/index.html


----------



## sanj (17 Apr 2010)

Malaya does not have very much N or P as you rightly say, but I think perhaps the suggestion that it is better for longer term set ups might be down to its softening effect on  water. In the ADA catalogue it suggests Malaya for longer term setups. 

Brittleness wise I cant speak for other varieties, but i have had Malaya for nearly two years in an 8 ft tank and it does not seem to have noticably disintegrated. I think the difference is probably small.


----------



## GHNelson (23 Apr 2010)

Hi
Go for Seachem Flourite,it holds its shape with no break down overtime.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem ... -1735.html
hoggie


----------

